# Maus bleibt hängen



## Lify (23. Oktober 2013)

*Maus bleibt hängen*

Hi

habe ein Problem bei meiner Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse.
Habe sie jetzt ein halbes Jahr. Seit rund 1 Woche bleibt die Maus immer wieder für ein paar Sekunden hängen, was für Gamer natürlich wirklich blöd ist.
Habe zu diesem Problem keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden. Habe bereits alle gespeicherten und ungenutzen Geräte under "Geräte und Drucker" entfernt (ohne Besserung).
Ich habe ein Mainboard von ASUS das "Asus P8Z77-V LX Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail "
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

MfG


----------



## Sanger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Hallo Lify,
teste die Maus mal an einem anderen Rechner, 
dann wissen wir schonmal ob es die Maus ist die Probleme macht oder die Hardware/Software Konfig von deinem Rechner...

Gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Wenn es kein Hardware oder Software Fehler ist, kann es auch daran liegen das sich mit der Zeit Staub beim Laser ansammelt.


----------



## Lify (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Also habe sie gerade am Office Rechner getestet, da hat sie tadellos funktioniert...
Muss ich den Laser speziell reinigen habe bis jetzt nur reingepustet?


----------



## Sanger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Deinstalliere mal den Treiber der Maus,
dann steckst du Sie in einen anderen USB Port.

Wenn die Maus an einem anderen Rechner Tadellos funktioniert ist die Chance das es der Laser ist sehr gering...

Benutzt du zufälligerweise Windows 8.(1)?

Hast du die Logitech software installiert?

Tritt das Problem nur bei bestimmten anwendungen auf?


----------



## Lify (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Nein ich benutze Windows 7 >Home Premium 64-bit
Ich hab für die Maus nie einen Treiber installiet
Das Problem tritt bei jeder Anwendung auf
Logitech Software hab ich installiert komme damit aber nicht wirklich klar
...


----------



## Sanger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Die Treiber werden automatisch von Windows installiert...

Drück die "Windows Taste" + "R". Dann gibst du da "*%SYSTEMROOT%\system32\devmgmt.msc"* ein.
Dort gehst du auf den Unterpunkt "Mäuse und andere Zeigegeräte".
Rechte Maustaste auf "Logitech XXX" und dann deinstallieren.
Evtl. funktioniert sie dann nicht mehr. Egal ob sie funktioniert oder nicht ziehst du sie aus dem Rechner und steckst sie in einen anderen USB Port.


----------



## Lify (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

ok hab ich


----------



## Sanger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Ist der Fehler nocheinmal aufgetreten?


----------



## Lify (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

bis jetzt nicht danke


----------



## Lify (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

problem tritt wieder auf


----------



## Dragon AMD (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi.

Hast du die usb treiber vom mainboard aktuell genau wie das bios des mainboard? Wenn nicht aktuallisiere diese.

Mfg


----------



## Lify (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

hab ich gemacht hat sich nicht geändert


----------



## Sanger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Ist es möglich das der ganze Rechner hängt, nicht nur die Maus?
Schau dir mal den Taskmanager an was passiert wenn die Maus stehen bleibt... CPU Last und Prozesse die auf einmal sehr viel last verursachen

In welchem USB Port steckt die Maus aktuell? (Direkt im Board, Case, Verlängerung)

Evtl. Virenbefall?


----------



## Lify (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Virenbefall kann ich ausschließen mir ist sonst nichts aufgefallen und lade nur von chip.de runter und web security
Pc allgemein hängt nicht und es gibt auch keine höhere Auslastung als sonst 
Maus steckt im Board habe ein altes gehäuse ohne front anschlüsse 
habe auch schon alle usb ports versucht tritt dasselbe problem auf


----------



## Lify (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

ok habe nochmal geguckt wenn die Maus hängen bleibt kommt ein kurzer piepton und die auslastung im task-manager sinkt kurz auf 1-2%


----------



## JackA (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Generell schließt jeder einen Virenbefall immer aus, was aber durchaus sein kann.
Bevor du aber verzweifelst, würde ich mein System mal neu aufsetzen. Das ist meistens besser als darin rumzupfuschen und noch weiter zu verzweifeln.
Mit Windows 7 hat man das eh ratz fatz erledigt.
Ich hatte mal eine Logitech G700, die mein Zocker Rechner einfach nicht erkennen wollte. Obwohl mein Rechner ziemlich neu aufgesetzt war und auch sonst keine Probleme machte.
Über meinem Laptop hat sie aber tadellos funktioniert.
Danach habe ich den Zocker Rechner formatiert und sie lief dann dort auch problemlos.


----------



## Lify (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

habe win7 neu installiert die alten daten wurden in windows.old verschoben problem besteht weiterhin


----------



## Sanger (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Habe mal davon gehört das defekte SATA Kabel sowas verursacht haben... wiegesagt, nur gehört.

Schließ mal eine andere Maus an deinen Rechner an und teste ob das Problem damit auch auftritt.


----------



## Lify (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

danke für die tipps
habe jetzt eine andere maus angeschlossen, das problem ist seit einer halben stunde nicht mehr aufgetreten.
Kann es sein, dass es ein wackelkontakt irgendwo in der maus ist?


----------



## Lify (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

push#


----------



## Affliction (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja kann sein. Wie lange hast du denn am office rechner getestet?
Wenn die maus ein halbes jahr alt ist, tausch um!


----------



## Manni75 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Defektes Kabel/Maus, kommt öfter mal vor


----------



## Lify (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

habe die maus ca 5 stunden am office pc gehabt nix passiert.
am gaming rechner habe ich die office maus benutzt nichts passiert als ich die g400 wieder am gaming pc getestet habe kam der selbe fehler wieder
Maus wird morgen umgetauscht...


----------



## Affliction (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich fürchte das wird nix bringen.


----------



## Lify (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

warum?


----------



## Lify (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

warum?


----------



## Sanger (2. November 2013)

*AW: Maus bleibt hängen*

Denn ein Hardware defekt wird an beiden Rechnern auftreten... bei dir tut es dies aber nur an einem der beiden.

Ich muss ehrlichgesagt sagen mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus.

Versuch nocheinmal möglichst alle Treiber die mit der Maus zusammenhängen zu deinstallieren.


----------



## David009 (5. November 2013)

Ich hatte noch ein schlimmeres problem mit Maus und Tastatur .bei mir gingen die aufeinmal garnicht mehr.
Ich denke das ich das soweit behoben habe.gelegentlich hackt meine maus noch im win, aber halb so wild.

Was für eine bios version hast du drauf?
Hatte die neuste und jetzt habe ich wieder downgrade gemacht . Könnte vllt sein das bios v fehlerhaft sind.

Muss mal versuchen.


----------

